# Info molto generiche sull'istallazione.

## adam_z

Una volta installato GENTOO, in particolare la versione da CD, cosa si ha? In altri termini, cosa mi ritrovo sul PC? Una schermata tipo "WINDOWS" oppure una schermata tipo DOS anni 1990?

GRAZIE

----------

## pava_rulez

Ti ritrovi la tua bella linea di comando da cui puoi dare comandi (ma va?), fra cui quelli che ti possono servire per instalare l'ambiente grafico che preferisci...

----------

## akx

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> Una volta installato GENTOO, in particolare la versione da CD, cosa si ha? In altri termini, cosa mi ritrovo sul PC? Una schermata tipo "WINDOWS" oppure una schermata tipo DOS anni 1990?
> 
> GRAZIE

 

dipende da cosa intendi per "una volta installato GENTOO" perchè se ti riferisci a una volta che hai finito l'installazione base, cioè quando fai il primo reboot, ti ritrovi in modalità testuale, se invece intendi a installazione ultimata ti ritrovi con un KDE, Gnome, fluxbox, xfce che sia in modalità grafica, il bello di Gentoo è che poi stà a te decidere come lo vuoi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *akx wrote:*   

>  *adam_z wrote:*   Una volta installato GENTOO, in particolare la versione da CD, cosa si ha? In altri termini, cosa mi ritrovo sul PC? Una schermata tipo "WINDOWS" oppure una schermata tipo DOS anni 1990?
> 
> GRAZIE 
> 
> dipende da cosa intendi per "una volta installato GENTOO" perchè se ti riferisci a una volta che hai finito l'installazione base, cioè quando fai il primo reboot, ti ritrovi in modalità testuale, se invece intendi a installazione ultimata ti ritrovi con un KDE, Gnome, fluxbox, xfce che sia in modalità grafica, il bello di Gentoo è che poi stà a te decidere come lo vuoi.

 

Non è che si possa interpretare in maniera soggettiva l'installazione  :Rolling Eyes: 

Non puoi considerare il sistema installato finchè i componenti necessari a definirlo non sono effettivamente e correttamente funzionanti nel sistema e la macchina è pronta per essere utilizzata. Per la precisione basterebbe dare un'occhiata alla documentazione ufficiale per rendersi conto di quando termina l'installazione.

@adam_z

Ti consiglio di leggerti tutta la guida che fornisce anche spunti per come utilizzare Gentoo una volta terminata l'installazione.

----------

## Ic3M4n

@Kernel78: hai perfettamente ragione, ma fino ad un certo punto, ovvero: ti stai dimenticando cosa vuol dire installare gentoo rispetto ad installare una qualsiasi altra distro tipo fedora, mandriva etc... ovvero metti il cd segui le istruzioni ed hai tutto configurato. secondo me l'obiezione posta da akx è corretta.

----------

## adam_z

in particolare x akx:

i vari programmi che citi (gnome, kde, fluxbox, ...) cosa sono?

C'è un sito dove elencano i principali software per GENTOO in modo da poter scegliere in base alle proprie esigenze? Cioè come faccio a sapere cosa installare?

GRAZIE.

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora: credo che il metodo migliore per decidere cosa utilizzare sia esclusivamente con l'utilizzo, quindi prima si prova e poi si decide se è una cosa che fa al caso tuo o meno. in ogni caso: gnome, kde, fluxbox sono degli ambienti grafici (x favore niente flame su quale sia meglio/peggio o se uno è un wm o un de) in ogni caso per recuperare informazioni su queste cose puoi utilizzare efficacemente i tool messi a disposizione dalla rete stessa. x es: chiedendo a dio google cosa sia kde la prima risposta è l'home page del progetto, invece per gnome la prima è la pagina del progetto italiano. e così via.

comunque kde l'hai già visto ed utilizzato in quanto è l'ambiente grafico fornito con knoppix, che mi pare tu stia utilizzando. altra nota: alla schermata di boot di knoppix puoi scegliere l'ambiente grafico con cui iniziare, premi f1, f2 etc per le varie opzioni.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Ora, lungi da me fare pubblicità negativa su Gentoo, ma mi sembra che non sia il sistema per adam_z, almeno per ora.

@ adam_z: Hai bisogno di un po' di rodaggio su GNU/Linux in generale; Gentoo non è una distribuzione, a mio avviso, da installare la prima volta che si rinuncia a Windows. Lo dico perché devi avere un minimo di chiarezza di come funzioni GNU/Linux prima di metterti ad installare Gentoo.

Il problema sorge proprio dalla tua domanda: GNU/Linux in generale non è un sistema come Windows che dispone di un'unica interfaccia grafica, di un unico browser, di un unico file-manager, di un unico filesystem, di un unico media-player ecc.; sta a te testare e provare le combinazioni che più ti interessano e ti fanno comodo. In linea teorica, non c'è limite al numero di applicazioni disponibili che fanno la stessa cosa.

Se devi cominciare, all'inizio ti conviene installare un Desktop Environment come KDE o GNOME, di solito sono forniti di molti strumenti di quelli che ti serviranno nel normale utilizzo di un sistema. Poi puoi cercare alternative ai programmi che usi, testare, provare quale ti viene più comodo, insomma ritagliarti il tuo sistema operativo. Questo di solito lo si fa informandosi su Forum come quello di Gentoo, leggendo riviste e giornali (sia cartacei che online) che si occupano di Linux e del suo utilizzo, parlando con altri utenti che magari hanno esperienze diverse dalla tua e sanno consigliarti. Internet da questo punto di vista è una risorsa imprescindibile, IMHO.

Ti consiglio di tornare a Gentoo fra un bel pezzo, quando avrai un minimo di idea di quali programmi dover installare e di cosa fanno i principali programmi con cui avrai a che fare.

Ciao.

PS per i MOD: spero che non ci sia nessun bisogno di cassare questo post...  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Ora, lungi da me fare pubblicità negativa su Gentoo, ma mi sembra che non sia il sistema per adam_z, almeno per ora.
> 
> 

 

si, forse hai ragione. però conosco alcune persone che senza quasi nemmeno sapere cosa sia linux hanno installato, non da sole, ma con un piccolo aiuto qui e li gentoo senza trovare problemi insormontabili. Si tratta quasi esclusivamente di seguire alla lettera l'handbook, magari con poche ottimizzazioni e seguendo le cose generali e senza utilizzare trucchetti di sorta. 

in ogni caso: la decisione è sua, se vuole può... e se ha bisogno di aiuto sa che qui può trovarlo.

[EDIT] un'esempio di persona che ce l'ha fatta da noob totale [/EDIT]

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @Kernel78: hai perfettamente ragione, ma fino ad un certo punto, ovvero: ti stai dimenticando cosa vuol dire installare gentoo rispetto ad installare una qualsiasi altra distro tipo fedora, mandriva etc... ovvero metti il cd segui le istruzioni ed hai tutto configurato. secondo me l'obiezione posta da akx è corretta.

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Scusa ma hai guardato la guida ufficiale (soprattutto il link che ho postato prima) ? Non pretendo mica di essere il detentore della verità assoluta ma se si parla di fatti oggettivi c'è poco da dire.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma dato che l'installazione di gentoo ha poco di oggettivo e molto di soggettivo... io attualmente ho 4 pc in fase di installazione da più o meno un anno. dopo... ognuno la pensi come meglio crede, però da come è stato posto il quesito poteva sorgere un dubbio rispetto a cosa uno intende per installazione.

----------

## adam_z

x sintaxerrormmmm:

hai centrato in pieno la mia situazione.

--------------------------

Adesso non mi ricordo più chi me lo ha scritto......è giusto che i programmi vanno provati per sapere se sono quelli che cerco oppure no. Infatt non chiedo quale sia il migliore o peggiore, perchè sono dati soggettivi e poi dipende da cosa uno vuole da quel programma.... la mia domanda era diversa:

se c'è un qualche sito che raggruppa i programmi base per GENTOO, magari divisi per tipologia, e con una breve descrizione per capire quale è il loro scopo (per intenderci tipo TUCOWS o altri). Così ad esempio so tra quali scegliere per ogni tipologia che so video, audio, office, .... . Per dire KDE (che l'ho visto su KNOPPIX) con quali altri programmi può essere sostituito?

-------------------------------------

Già che ci sono ho un dubbio:

stavo leggendo la guida su come installare GENTOO da CD, e ho visto che ci sono delle parti vuote (in particolare quelle a sfondo violaceo-blu) a cominciare dal punto 3 dell'impostazione della rete. E' normale? Oppure non visualizzo correttamente la pagina?

GRAZIELast edited by adam_z on Sun Jul 24, 2005 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> in ogni caso: la decisione è sua, se vuole può... e se ha bisogno di aiuto sa che qui può trovarlo.

 Ovvio  anche per me  :Smile: 

Non concordo con Kernel78: l'installazione di Gentoo è molto soggettiva; prenditi l'installazione di Fedora o Mandriva o (peggio ancora) di Knoppix. Le poche scelte che devi fare servono a far capire al sistema d'installazione se vorrai usare il pc come server o come macchina desktop. Con Gentoo ci sono tutti i passaggi a mano da fare, e già il fatto che la guida contempli 4 syslogger, 2 bootloader e 2 modi per compilare il kernel non la rende sicuramente oggettiva.

Ciao.

----------

## Kernel78

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   in ogni caso: la decisione è sua, se vuole può... e se ha bisogno di aiuto sa che qui può trovarlo. Ovvio  anche per me 
> 
> Non concordo con Kernel78: l'installazione di Gentoo è molto soggettiva; prenditi l'installazione di Fedora o Mandriva o (peggio ancora) di Knoppix. Le poche scelte che devi fare servono a far capire al sistema d'installazione se vorrai usare il pc come server o come macchina desktop. Con Gentoo ci sono tutti i passaggi a mano da fare, e già il fatto che la guida contempli 4 syslogger, 2 bootloader e 2 modi per compilare il kernel non la rende sicuramente oggettiva.

 

Scusa ma non vedo come la possibilità di intraprendere scelte diverse possa rendere meno oggettivo il raggiungimento di un obbiettivo.

Tu puoi anche fare diverse strade per raggiungere una località ma per definizione il tuo percorso è terminato quando hai raggiunto la località.

Similmente quando hai installato i paccheti minimi per far funzionare il sistema e questo funziona correttamente tu hai terminato l'installazione di gentoo, se vuoi in seguito puoi personalizzarla maggiormente aggiungendo altri sw ma non puoi farlo prima di aver terminato l'installazione della distro.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 :Wink:  questa può essere... una fine nel senso che qui trovi tutti i pacchetti che sono disponibili in portage con una minima descrizione, una riga, non più. cmq secondo me guardarla così è un casino, tanto più che non sai nemmeno cosa siano tutte quelle cose li.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> se c'è un qualche sito che raggruppa i programmi base per GENTOO, magari divisi per tipologia, e con una breve descrizione per capire quale è il loro scopo (per intenderci tipo TUCOWS o altri). Così ad esempio so tra quali scegliere per ogni tipologia che so video, audio, office, .... . Per dire KDE (che l'ho visto su KNOPPIX) con quali altri programmi può essere sostituito?

 Dunque, tieni presente che molto spesso si trovano molti progetti di software utilizzabile con GNU/Linux su SourceForge. E poi c'è Google.

Per Gentoo, la categoria e la descrizione degli ebuild in portage aiutano molto (ma a volte, anche molto poco) sulla natura del programma. In altri casi, è tutto un conoscere, chiedere info, leggere. Un canale IRC secondo me è il miglior mezzo che ti possa dare queste informazioni: ti viene risposto subito e spesso ci trovi anche gente che risponde, soprattutto su domande talmente generiche come queste. Attenzione però che spesso queste domande scatenano flame immensi (i classici contrasti KDE-GNOME, emacs-vim, kernel modulare-kernel monolitico ecc.).

Per rispondere alle tue domande: KDE può essere sostituito, allo stesso livello, da GNOME e XFCE, forse da qualcos'altro. Ad altri come Fluxbox, Blackbox e IceWM, seppur molto amati, manca l'insieme di tutte le utility che fanno di un WM (Window Manager) un DE (Desktop Environment), per l'appunto.

Ciao.

PS: il fatto che non ti vengano stampate parti di testo dell'Handbook è preoccupante, soprattutto se calcoli che con molta probabilità sono i comandi che dovrai impartire: con cosa stampi? Dico, da quale browser, con che stampante?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non vedo come la possibilità di intraprendere scelte diverse possa rendere meno oggettivo il raggiungimento di un obbiettivo.

 Perché parti dal presupposto (secondo me errato) che tirare su un server sia uguale al tirare su una macchina per il desktop. Oppure tirare su un AthlonXP a 64bit e un (povero) 300MHz. Il fatto di scegliere un certo tipo di software durante l'installazione il più delle volte è anche dovuto a quanto più o meno sicuro e più o meno giovane (perché meno testato) sia quel programma.

D'accordo, in tutti i casi devi raggiungere un punto in cui tutte le strade si incrociano: ma è proprio di un incrocio che stiamo parlando, non del termine della strada... Ovviamente, una persona che viene da Windows queste cose non può saperle, perché non ha l'esperienza di altri che scrivono qui. Ed anche per questo motivo, alcune distro sono più mirate ai Newbie di altre.

Ciao.

----------

## Kernel78

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Scusa ma non vedo come la possibilità di intraprendere scelte diverse possa rendere meno oggettivo il raggiungimento di un obbiettivo. Perché parti dal presupposto (secondo me errato) che tirare su un server sia uguale al tirare su una macchina per il desktop. Oppure tirare su un AthlonXP a 64bit e un (povero) 300MHz. Il fatto di scegliere un certo tipo di software durante l'installazione il più delle volte è anche dovuto a quanto più o meno sicuro e più o meno giovane (perché meno testato) sia quel programma.
> 
> 

 

Assolutamente no e pensavo fosse chiaro dal mio messaggio, per questo parlo di scelte diverse, proprio perchè mi rendo conto che ci sono diversi modi di portare a termine l'installazione.

Scusa ma se io voglio andare da casa mia alla spiaggia posso andarci con la macchina, in treno , in aereo, a piedi, ecc .. ma quando ho la spiaggia sotto i piedi sono arrivato, che poi io voglia fare il bagno, che voglia solo abbronzarmi, che voglia costruire un castello di sabbia, che sia il bagnino ma per qualsiasi altro motivo sia arrivato fin li io ho finito un percorso.

Che io decida di installare un logger piuttosto che un altro o che decida di installarlo questo è un passo dell'installazione di Gentoo e f arò la mia scelta in base a come voglio il mio sistema.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> D'accordo, in tutti i casi devi raggiungere un punto in cui tutte le strade si incrociano: ma è proprio di un incrocio che stiamo parlando, non del termine della strada... Ovviamente, una persona che viene da Windows queste cose non può saperle, perché non ha l'esperienza di altri che scrivono qui. Ed anche per questo motivo, alcune distro sono più mirate ai Newbie di altre.

 

Io parlo proprio del termine dell'installazione di Gentoo, se poi vuoi installare kde o gnome quello è un passo successivo all'installazione del sistema. Anche in windows tu procedi all'installazione del sistema (per quanto infinitamente più rigida di gentoo) e una volta terminate l'installazione puoi personalizzare la tua macchina (ovviamente in maniera infinitamente più rigida di gentoo) installando altro sw.

Non vedo differenze nel concetto.

----------

## randomaze

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> in particolare x akx:
> 
> i vari programmi che citi (gnome, kde, fluxbox, ...) cosa sono?

 

Puoi vedere le cose in questo modo:

```

+---------------------------+--------------------+

| Desktop Envroinment       | Window Manager     |

| (gnome, KDE, xfce, ...)   | (fluxbox, ...)     |

+---------------------------+--------------------+

| Xorg                                           |

+-------------------------+                      |

|      Shell (bash, ...)  |                      |

+-------------------------+----------------------+

|                                                |

|   Kernel (linux)|                              |

|                                                |

+------------------------------------------------+

```

Sopra il kernel funziona la shell testuale (normalmente bash), o, secondo la tua configurazione, l'ambiente grafico (Xorg).

L'ambiente grafico in linux non é "completo" ma ha bisogno di un gestore di finestre (wm o window manager). Fluxbox é un esempio di gestore di finestre. 

Esistono poi alcune suite di programmi costruiti intorno al gestore di finestre, questi ambienti prendono il nome di Desktop Environment (DE), esempi di tali programmi sono KDE e gnome.

In ogni caso, per iniziare (natoralmente secondo la mia opinione), ti conviene installare un DE e alcuni programmi di uso comune come firefox, thunderbird e openoffice.

----------

## adam_z

ho guardato un po' i link che mi avete passato e sono proprio quello che stavo cercando..... cmq se ne avete da aggiungere continuate pure.

GRAZIE ANCORA

CIAO

ADAM

----------

